# Air conditioned kennels near Gibraltar Please.



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
I am sure i read a post about some kennels near gibraltar,some members leave their dogs there while going over to Morroco. I have searched back over posts and i cannot find it anywhere,they are supposed to be very good and airconditioned,so i would appreciate any help on this.
Thanks in advance for any help you may be able to give.
Sassies Dad,Ted.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

We left our dog >here< when we went to Morocco. A clean well looked after place but not air conditioned. He came out after 3 weeks with no ill effects if a little dusty. I think he was looked after fairly well but it always difficult to tell. No dog particularly likes being kenneled! I would use them again.

The other place we consider was http://www.petcarespain.com/index.htm but never did give it the once over.

peedee


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Thanks Peedee, I had just looked at that one on the web,and thought i recognised the "Gates", was it you who posted?.
Thanks again for your trouble,will let you know how we get on.
Ted.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I feel sure I have posted before on this subject but I cannot find it  

peedee


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
You are not alone!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Ted.


----------

